# Learning styles



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't want to hijack another thread, but I thought this might be interesting to talk about.

What is a learning style? 

I would say that knowing a childs dominant learning style, allows you to relate to them and teach them more effectively. Knowing that your children have a predominate tendency to want to learn a certain way, makes our job as teachers much easier. It will also help us understand ourselves, and the way we want to teach. I think we will know our children better if we know their learning style. 

There are several schools/methods that define dominant learning styles. Talkers, talkers, doers, for example or Visual, Audio, kinisthetic (sp), and some people take it a little further and add other things like musical ability, the desire to be around other people or to be alone and quiet into it, too. It's really kind of fascinating. Ultimately it comes down to how can I help my children learn easily and efficiently with the least amount of stress? 

Cathy Duffy's very excellent book is recommended by many people. It's one you just might want to buy or read for yourself. The Way They Learn, is also a very valuable book to read. It has a slightly different categorization than Duffy's book. There are lots of Learning style books out there and websites. This is just a few!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I read a book on Learning Styles, before I homeschooled my children (for a span of 10 years, and they are now grown). My DD is auditory, so taught her accordingly, and she is a Lead Singer of a band in CT, has been performing solos since she was very young, writes songs, music, and plays guitar. I was very into teaching art, being crafty/bit artistic, myself, and DD is quite an Artist, does beautiful work (paints, sketches, into beading, making ornaments out of clay...). DS is visual, so taught him accordingly. He is aspiring to sing, plays the electric guitar, and enjoys writing. He is the best problem solver in our family, quick witted, and quite a sense of humor. I noticed quite a difference in how quickly they learned, based directly on the method of teaching I used.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Mrs. Jo said:


> The Way They Learn, is also a very valuable book to read. It has a slightly different categorization than Duffy's book. There are lots of Learning style books out there and websites. This is just a few!


The Way They Learn was written by Cynthia Ulrich Tobias. FYI just in case anyone wants to look it up. )


----------

